# Blood Bowl: Chaos Edition!



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Cyanide Studio are updating Blood Bowl again, this time with a Chaos Edition!

While its not released until September, it adds three new teams bringing the total to 23 playable teams.. including.. wait for it... A Deamons of Khorne Team and a Chaos Dwarf team!


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Any idea if this is platformed for xBox......? :grin:


----------



## jigplums (Dec 15, 2006)

SWEET!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

yeah formats?


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

No mention yet appart from defiantely on PC.


----------



## RedThirstWill Destroy (Nov 10, 2011)

Personally I can't see them cross platforming this one it's like DoW the cult is on PC, shame as I think after space marine they'd go for it.


----------



## Codex Todd (Mar 22, 2009)

This is sadly PC only, same as Blood Bowl legendary edition. Shame would love to play this got the "normal" edition on the xbox.


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

Shame indeed, this would have seen me finally BUY the thing...


----------



## davespil (Apr 28, 2008)

I doubt it would want to compete with Madden 2013. I know there are people out there that would prefer to play blood bowl. But that crowd is small compared to those that would rather play Madden. And with the costs of porting to Xbox there better be a good amount of people ready to drop $60. Honestly, Madden needs competition.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Codex Todd said:


> This is sadly PC only, same as Blood Bowl legendary edition. Shame would love to play this got the "normal" edition on the xbox.


Noooo!!!! This makes me sad.... :shok:


----------

